# How long does opened apple cider last?



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

I posted this in another apple cider thread but it did not receive a response. I do not want to further hijack that thread by repeating it there, so am opening a new thread. I hope somebody can help me out here.

How long will an opened glass jug of apple cider last in the refridgerator? I've got an open jug that has been in there a couple of weeks at least. I drink a little bit of it now and then. 
Should I be concerned about storing it too long after opening, and if so, then what specificaly should I be concerned about?

​


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

If it is pasteurized it can last for weeks. Hubby leaves his in the fridge for weeks at a time after opening. We've only ever had one jug go off and I'm not sure it wasn't off when we bought it.

If it is fresh then I would suspect it after a week or so. If it is unpasteurized you might be able to make vinegar out of it, but I don't know the specifics on how to start it.


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

Fresh unpasteurized cider will begin turning alcoholic pretty much immediately.

The good news is that it is even better with a little bite to it. Slightly more tart. Watch out for it, though. The alcohol content can get quite high (higher than beer).

After that, it turns to vinegar, but the vinegar is often not any good. Though sometimes it is great.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

So basically, it starts to turn to alcohol or vinager? 

Actually, I like to drink a glass of apple cider now and then with a full tablespoon of vinegar w/mother added. It gives it the tart that I like, and it helps relieve heartburn. So if it begins to turn to vinegar anyway, it just adds more tart. I can live with that, but I sure do not want to die from food poisoning of some sort.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Freeze it. After thawing completely, it tastes exactly like it did just before you froze it. Leave a little head space so it doesn't expand and overflow.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

KCM said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> So basically, it starts to turn to alcohol or vinager?


It turns to alcohol *than * to vinager in that order


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Can't remember ever having a jug of cider last more than 24 hours after opening it.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

no1cowboy said:


> It turns to alcohol *than * to vinager in that order




Ok. Thanksh. [Hic]


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

How long does opened cider last? Not long around here once its gone hard


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

KCM said:


> I posted this in another apple cider thread but it did not receive a response. I do not want to further hijack that thread by repeating it there, so am opening a new thread. I hope somebody can help me out here.
> 
> How long will an opened glass jug of apple cider last in the refridgerator? I've got an open jug that has been in there a couple of weeks at least. I drink a little bit of it now and then.
> Should I be concerned about storing it too long after opening, and if so, then what specificaly should I be concerned about?
> ...


forever, and never kept it in a frigerater.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As long as you can stand to drink it. After that, use it for vinager lol


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

KCM's cider is long gone I'm sure. But the info will come in handy since cider season is just starting.

I get cider that is uv pasteurized and cold filtered. It starts to turn within a week. Don't know anything about the store bought stuff except it doesn't taste like what I have known as cider since I was very young.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Worst case, you'll just have some more vinegar, right?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Does vinegar last 13 years?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> KCM's cider is long gone I'm sure. But the info will come in handy since cider season is just starting.
> 
> I get cider that is uv pasteurized and cold filtered. It starts to turn within a week. Don't know anything about the store bought stuff except it doesn't taste like what I have known as cider since I was very young.


Even the brands advertised as "all natural" or with only one or two ingredients listed, store bought cider in recent years seems to me to have a familiar processed sweetness to it.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Does vinegar last 13 years?


If you don't use it, sure.

Certainly wouldn't last that long in my house, though.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Even the brands advertised as "all natural" or with only one or two ingredients listed, store bought cider in recent years seems to me to have a familiar processed sweetness to it.


The kind I buy is the best in Ohio. It comes from the orchard growers that have run the business for a few generations. It's expensive but the taste is worth the price.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sweetness will vary depending on the variety of the fruit used.


----------

